

Show HN: News.YCombinator.com / news does not work - nashashmi

Can someone at HN fix news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news? The link at the top left corner still points to it. I had been visiting that site constantly and consequently thinking HN was down for more than two days when in fact it was down for only a couple of hours.
======
_david
The link works for me. It was probably cached on your end.

~~~
alexgaribay
I deleted my cache and the link works again.

------
bdfh42
Use <ctrl><F5> to fix

